# Extra clean outs ?



## Mudball (Jul 6, 2006)

Does it sound like a good idea to install a clean out toward the end of each drain line ? They could be stubbed up in the 2 X 6 wall about 3 to 4 feet high and capped off just in case theyre needed. Im talking about the highest elevation end of the lines for both the separate lines. I thought this might be a good idea just in case there is trouble reaching the pipes with a snake from the clean out just outside the house.
Thanks


----------



## manhattan42 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mudball, 

IRC plumbing codes require a cleanout only every 100 feet for horizontal branches.

Where drain has a change in direction greater than  45 degrees, a cleanout is required within 40 feet.

Only underground cleanouts vertical cleanouts that extend to above grade or above floor level. 

Cleanouts need to be accessible. If they are concealed you must provide an access of sufficient size to be able to remove the plug abd install a rodding system.

Cleanouts are not required where a fixture trap can be removed for cleaning or where the fixture itself has an integral trap can be removed for cleaning, like a water closet.

Perhaps most importantly, cleanouts need to be installed so that they allow cleaning of the drain in the direction of flow. This means one installs a cleanout on a wye and that the cleanout only cleans _downstream _of the location, not upstream.


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 8, 2006)

Manhattan is correct. However, there is a saying among plumbing servicemen, "Cleanouts are like closets; you can't have too many of them". Like he said though they must be accessible; otherwise they are no good at all.
Glenn


----------



## Mudball (Jul 8, 2006)

That sounds great. Thank you both for the help. I was thinking of putting them where I marked the red/black "X".
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y267/Mudball/Plumbing005-1.jpg
 One for the one bathroom on the left which will be accessible through the 2X6 wall and another on the right that will be available from the utility room. I think I will move the air vents to the left of each pipe line on the high side as well. The first high drain for the left hand bathroom is the shower/tub unti so I will have to put the vent after (downhill from) that and then go up to tie into the other vent with a T connection in the attic and then go through the roof with one exit...sound right ?
Thanks again.


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 8, 2006)

It can be plumbed that way but, in Kentucky, the vent between the two traps would be a "wet vent" which is illegal. If you don't have a plumbing code you shouldn't worry about it.
Glenn


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Mudball:
I looked at your picture and the location of your cleanouts is good; however, I would like to see another one at the 90 degree angle in the main (use a tee/wye and take the upper side of the wye out into the floor, up with an ell and place a cleanout in the floor). I also see 4 tee's laying on their side which is illegal in Kentucky; they should be wye's, tee's on their side foul quickly. You should at least change the one where the commode comes in over there on the left end. Also the dead ends extending past the highest fixture are illegal (in KY) but, if you turn them up to become cleanouts, that problem is cured. Your work looks nice;everything is well placed and looking good.
Glenn


----------



## Mudball (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the help and sorry about the slow response. I will try to take more pictures this weekend and probably ask a few more questions.
Thanks


----------

